# removing the back panel on my freezer



## djsmom (Mar 9, 2011)

I am trying to remove the back panel on my Kenmore freezer with an icemaker. I have removed the icemaker but the plug for the icemake is holding the panel in. Do I remove the plug? if so how??? please help and thanks


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

how old? sxs or top freezer? older models you would just give it a 1/4 twist and that would do it


----------

